# Samick Spirit II recurve bow



## SoftPoint (Nov 18, 2002)

My hunting partner tried one out recently. He took it back to the store he bought it. The Martin X200 is a much better bow for the money. He tried one of those out and liked it much better.


----------



## robow7 (Jan 1, 2003)

Do you know what he didn't care for about it? Thanks


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

I haven't shot the Spirit, but I do own a Samick Explorer takedown. It's a good enough bow, considering the price, but like SoftPoint says, the Martin X-200 is better. 

My bow looks fine from a distance, but giving it a good going over you can see that fit and finish just aren't up to Martin quality. The limb bolt hole in my bottom limb is drilled about 1/16" off center from the bolt hole in the riser and, even though the bow shoots fine, the bolt won't seat like it's supposed to. That bothers me. The grip is also very thick, which works okay for me and my big ol' paws, but someone with smaller hands probably wouldn't like it.


----------



## robow7 (Jan 1, 2003)

Unfortunately Martin's X200 is not a take down and they don't have a model in that price range that I can beat up.


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, what's your reasoning for a takedown instead of a one piece? 

Takedowns are nice to have if you do a lot of traveling, but most of the takedowns I've ever owned got put together and stayed that way. Plus, I have yet to see a takedown that shoots as smooth and quiet as a one piece from the same maker.

Not knocking takedowns because they definitely have their place and some advantages, but are you likely to need the takedown feature for what you say is going to be a knockabout bow?


----------



## robow7 (Jan 1, 2003)

This one will be used mostly for bowfishing and I like to be able to keep it broken down untill I need it as it takes up a lot less space, that's all.


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

Good enough reason! 

If that's what you're looking for then get the Samick. I imagine mine is going to get carp slime on it this spring.


----------



## wonderingBower (Jun 1, 2021)

I got a Samick spirit 2 and it's definitely not worth the 200 I spent on it. It sounds like a rattly fright train adding string silencers made it marginally better but the Fps is lacking so it really hurts putting the puffballs on. My spirit 2 drops hard at 30 yards but still has decent accuracy and the riser is good-looking. it wouldn't be a bad bow if it was 50 dollars cheaper at least I even got it used and still overpaid. there are far better deals out there IDK how the Samick sage is.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

My first recurve was a Samick Spirit II. I got it brand new about the time this thread was started.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wonderingBower (Jun 1, 2021)

how much did it cost new? I feel like a used bow for 200 is a bit wack.


----------

